# PGM - Platina Resources



## maaze (13 October 2007)

PGM has risen from 53 cents to $1.56 on NO NEWS in the last 2 months. Copped a speeding ticket too. They have a massive PGM play in Greenland ...Skaergaard. Some outstanding plays in Australia...Polar Bear.. Munni Muunni...Fifield... It is well worth doing a bit of research as it isn't too late. Only 38 million shares. Have at least 6 million ozs of gold plus other PGM's in the Greenland mix. Somebody just paid $1.5 billion for one of our neighbours, similar resource but further advanced so its a go up there. Funny how nobody has ever posted on this stock.


----------



## Flying Fish (13 October 2007)

Thx, but I think a rise like that in such a short time is a little suspect. Perhaps it is good or bad who knows.


----------



## maaze (15 October 2007)

PGM still firing, up another 11% today now $1.76. What a run we have had and there's more to come. The knockers have been predicting a retrace maybe they missed the boat.


----------



## blueroo (19 October 2007)

Damn!!!!

After a tip from a friend of a friend, I gingerly got into PGM last December at 0.385 but was soon stopped out @ 0.33. I was a bit winky about them because of the low volume being traded.

Lost touch with them for a while and completely missed the breakout in March. Have followed them ever since but also missed the latest breakout in September. 

Looking for a re-entry but it may not happen until after another sizable correction. Good luck to those who got in early.


----------



## Chief Wigam (24 October 2007)

well it's dipped down a bit yesterday. Jump in if you think there will be a pre-xmas rally...I am still holding my parcel.


----------



## refined silver (19 November 2007)

Sorry to hear you were stopped out BlueRoo, but I have to say this is not a stock for a stop unless you simply trading.

It has the biggest Precious Metals resource compared to Market Cap of any stock I know of in Aus or US/Can, and that is at today's prices even after its great run.

Too long to post here, but as well v good projects here in Aus which justify the MC, the Greenland project is 50m oz PGE including 10moz Au, 30moz Pd, 2mozPt, etc. The previous holders of this resource - Galahad Gold walked away becasue they thought it was uneconomic after the price of Vanadium (also present in the dep) dropped in '05. There models were at $450Au etc etc price assumptions. 

The short story is, if PM prices rise, this company is one of the most undervalued co's anywhere $65m MC for 50m oz PGE resource plus all the Aus projects some with JORC resources. If PM/PGE/base metal prices fall enough, the project becomes uneconomic. 

(I own shares)

DYODD


----------



## Chief Wigam (18 April 2008)

Well essentialy the business is as good a shape now as it was back in Oct 07 - the Greenland potential is still there and with the sp weakness now, it may be a good time to buy. I bought some more at 67c today and still holding my earlier parcel at 33.5c.


----------



## SilverSem (19 February 2010)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and i would like to know if anyone has an opinion on PGM right now. The shareprice is at 0.20. I think the project in Greenland is interesting and i wonder why the market values it so low.


----------



## mr. jeff (22 November 2010)

Just as these guys have been mentioned in Garempeiro today, I will add this drill ann. for interest;



> EXCEPTIONAL NEAR SURFACE ASSAY RESULTS FROM
> RECENTLY COMPLETED DRILL-HOLE FKD10-109
> · Assay results have been received from only the first 235m of recently
> completed diamond drill-hole FKD10-109 (total depth 451m)
> ...




(11th Nov.)

I know nothing of scandium, but it is extremely valuable at $1400/kg.
There was a volume spike on their chart when this was announced but has since settled again.
Anyone following this story?


----------



## pixel (1 March 2017)

reborn on the Co-Sc band wagon?
I'm buying because I seethe chance of a HL-HH sequence repeating itself. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Next HH would be in the 20's.


----------



## pixel (7 March 2017)

How lucky are they! They've planned a Capital Raising, and the Market supported the share price to twice what it was a month ago.
What was that? Could it have been the other way around: Something made the price double first, so the conditions are right for a "material" cap raising?


----------



## pixel (17 March 2017)

The "placement" at 13.5c appears to have been absorbed. It stopped the rise to a second HH in its tracks, but only marginally. I therefore bought back in, taking 13.5c as a HL. and wait for the next leg up to bring the new HH - this time really in the '20s - to succeed. The risk can be managed by tightening my stop.


----------



## pixel (30 May 2017)

Having stocked up sub-10c, I noticed today's somewhat peculiar trading patterns. Can't make much of a rhyme on that observation. Anybody else want to try?


----------



## pixel (3 July 2017)

Patience is likely to pay off. Immediate resistance 11c. Rising volume supports the Bullish view. I'm still long and intend to accumulate if it breaks upwards.


----------



## pixel (13 September 2017)

Maiden resource announced. Nice one.


----------



## pixel (13 September 2017)

Four months it's been held below 11c. That's a lot of time in "consolidation phase", promising a substantial upswing once the dam breaks. There is, however, the possibility of one last pullback, leading to a "4th attempt success".






I've sold my swingers and hold on to my long-termers.


----------



## pixel (14 September 2017)

As 11c came under pressure, I immediately bought back in. 
This morning, I would've preferred the gap to close, but am happy to accept two little gaps as break-aways. Immediate resistance at 14c, but 17-18 looks achievable.


----------



## pixel (11 October 2017)

pixel said:


> Immediate resistance at 14c



Sold at 14.5c, but am already starting to buy the pullback.


----------



## pixel (1 November 2017)

Unless proven completely wrong, I'll treat the current pattern as a potential Cup & Handle.
Accumulating ...


----------



## pixel (2 November 2017)

sold today at the rim (19.5c resistance)
More often than not, I see a pullback from this pattern, so I wait for an opportunity to reload further down - ideally even at the bottom of yesyerday's gap-up. At about 1:8 RRR (risk max. 0.5c vs up to 4c drop) I'm happy with the odds.

Note: If I were intending to hold a long-term investment, my strategy would probably differ.


----------



## pixel (1 December 2017)

hmmm, that rally went much further than I'd thought, but as I was "occupied elsewhere" at the time and couldn't watch it, the cash felt safer in the Bank.
Meanwhile, we have found what looks like solid support. and I'm back on board.
Started buying earlier this week and keep topping up. Once the momentum line crosses above zero, the best buy price is usually history. Today's price and volume increase is pretty likely to achieve just that.


----------



## pixel (6 December 2017)

pixel said:


> hmmm, that rally went much further than I'd thought, but as I was "occupied elsewhere" at the time and couldn't watch it, the cash felt safer in the Bank.
> Meanwhile, we have found what looks like solid support. and I'm back on board.
> Started buying earlier this week and keep topping up. Once the momentum line crosses above zero, the best buy price is usually history. Today's price and volume increase is pretty likely to achieve just that.
> 
> View attachment 85015



Wrong 
The gaps are too attractive, it seems. At least the upper one has today been closed, and short-term MACD suggests support. While that holds, I hold my position; a break towards the lower gap could well spook the Market and lead to more panic selling.


----------



## pixel (14 December 2017)

Having closed the upper gap, PGM didn't stop there, but dropped down into the lower one, yet without fully closing it. That leaves some doubt about the future direction.
At this stage, we only have a Lower High followed by a Lower Low. The hope from MACD's Bullishness has also dissipated, so it's back to "W8NC" (wait 'n' see  )


----------



## aus_trader (2 March 2020)

Wow, this stock hasn't been in coverage since it's last post by Pixel back in the days.

It's been out of favour for several years, but I think it may put on some short term gains if there is a rush of funds back to Precious metals.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 July 2020)

aus_trader said:


> It's been out of favour for several years, but I think it may put on some short term gains if there is a rush of funds back to Precious metals.



You rag that bell @aus_trader . But PGM making another run since dipping to 1.2c in the dark days of late March. Now 4.5c

Raised $900K in June to keep poking around; Munni Munni or the new Gold story Challa


----------



## derangedlawyer (17 February 2021)

This stock is still underperforming signfiicantly in relation to platinum. 
Anyone can advise on what's going on?
Noticed back in the days it traded up to $1.57  now not even a 30th of that.


----------



## finicky (27 April 2021)

Interesting long term chart?. PGM rallied over 20% yesterday on more than 8M volume. Commentary elsewhere claimed that market cap was higher than the value of its cash plus 49M shares it holds in a Canadian company with code SIZE which has a large *Palladium* (equivalent) resource. There are also other projects that PGM owns itself that might turn into goers, including gold exploration near Mt Magnet. PGM has done a good job of avoiding too much dilution and subsequent share consolidation scams by selling down its equity holdings in other companies - reminds me of Chalice (CHN) in this respect.  However, market cap of PGM would be close to asset value after yesterday's move. 

Obviously I have done no indepth. Just thought the chart was interesting with the strong recent *volume* after the possibly 'harbinger' volume at the the time in 2017 that @pixel was drawing attention to the stock. The price has been encroaching on the narrowed upper bollinger line. Potential multi-year base?

Not held
Not buying

Monthly


----------

